# rainbow plywood?



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

hi, does anybody know were i can get some of this "rainbow plywood" from in the u.k.? its basicly multiplex but the layers are different colours, i fancy making a few of my designs out of it, thanks for your replies, john


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

its ok, i'v just been sent the link


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

John can you post the link this sounds interesting.


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

For those interested it's called Diamondwood, and it's made by bonding layers of hardwood veneer with resin under high heat and pressure. For those that would like to get it from an online supplier www.rutply.com has a huge selection both in colors and in sizes. I've never seen it available at any kind of local store since it's a somewhat specialized material.

Chris


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Rutply requires a $200.00 minimum order.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Performance Catapults said:


> Rutply requires a $200.00 minimum order.


Kathy at Rutply told me a few months ago the minimum went up to $500, she also expressed concern for it's use in slingshots stating that the resin makes the wood more brittle. I have been working with a new company that makes something similar with out the resin, but that means you must finish it like other woods, not just buff it.
I got to post some of my work these days, to much time in the shop...lol


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Make a one off with this stuff


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Devoman said:


> Kathy at Rutply told me a few months ago the minimum went up to $500, she also expressed concern for it's use in slingshots stating that the resin makes the wood more brittle.


Not surprised about the minimum bump. I don't have the problem with it being brittle, since it's laminated with my aluminum core. Its just you need to do something with it besides just routing the edge, to appreciate what it is.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Performance Catapults said:


> Kathy at Rutply told me a few months ago the minimum went up to $500, she also expressed concern for it's use in slingshots stating that the resin makes the wood more brittle.


Not surprised about the minimum bump. I don't have the problem with it being brittle, since it's laminated with my aluminum core. Its just you need to do something with it besides just routing the edge, to appreciate what it is.
[/quote]

I agree it is nice stuff, and you do a great job with it! I am sure your slingshot is super strong with the aluminum core. 
I didn't mean to inply that there is anything wrong with the wood (I was ordering some my self to use)
I was surprised to hear her say that she thought it was brittle, I see it used in lots of different applications, and I had never heard that before. I was given some contacts to call from Kathy that were vendors for Rutply, and they had never heard that before either, and they work with it every day. The problem with the other venders was they only had small bits and odd shapes to sell.
Perhaps it was a "put off" of the "small guy?"


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

No offence taken, and it is brittle. I remember what a fork hit did to it one time, with an EPS I sold. That's why I stated on another thread that you cannot always buy into the hype about janka scores or dymondwood. Was one of the vendors names that Kathy recommended start with an "S"?


----------

